# Remote Desktop Win XP - Win 2003 console



## santange (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich mit einem Windows XP SP2 Rechner eine Remote Desktop Verbindung zu meinem Windows Server 2003 herstelle funktioniert das auch, sobald ich den Parameter /console verwende kommt die Meldung

"Der angegebene Servername ist ungültig"

Das ganze funktioniert ab einem Windows 2000 Rechner einwandfrei, ist da eine Einstellung unter XP erforderlich?


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2006)

Nein, das geht unter Windows XP genau so. Wie rufst du das ganze denn auf?
Start->Ausführen: mstsc.exe /v:_Server_ /console
läuft bei mir bestens und bringt mich auf die Konsole.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

